# H2O express vs shimano



## Ric Guerra (Nov 2, 2012)

I already have a few h2o reels my wife wants to get me a new reel for xmas. Has anybody used the 70 dollar reel from h2o.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

H20 vs Shimano?

It's like Hyndai vs Honda ... wait, it's more like Hyndai vs Lexus


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The hayundai will get you there and back just fine though. Just make sure to keep up with her maintenance.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Lexy1 said:


> H20 vs Shimano?
> 
> It's like Hyndai vs Honda ... wait, it's more like Hyndai vs Lexus


Think you are being very generous Lexy1. More fair comparison would be Kia vs Rolls Royce :spineyes:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I was thinking Yugo vs Honda....cva34


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have not spooled up the two i bought yet but put a drop of lightning lube on each bearing and made it really smooth. Not a bad looking little reel. I got the mettles, are you referring to the menace?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

I have them all--with proper care the H2O cast better than most excellent value for your money


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

If you get a choice, go with the Shimano Chronarch. The mettles .........????? They don't compare.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

My experiences with mettles were disappointing. Wouldn't even give them away as presents.


----------



## adanvjr (Mar 30, 2012)

H20 Mettles are one of biggest bangs for your buck.

Got 2 now, and with proper maintenance (as you should with all reels, they both run great.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

They all have the same crapp in them, some gears and bearings. How you take care of them is what counts.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> They all have the same crapp in them, some gears and bearings. How you take care of them is what counts.


By that theory, every car engine, boat engine, etc. is the same since they have basically the same kinds of parts. Yet we know that some items are more durable and work better than others.

I'm not saying the H2O Mettles are not good, and I agree that taking care of your reels is supremely important, but I don't agree with the level you are discounting that some reels are better made than others.

I bought 2 H2O Mettles near Christmas on sale because I wanted something cheap I didn't have to worry too much about or care if they don't last. I have not used them yet so I can't give a review. However, I can say that they do not feel or look as well made as or are as smooth as Curado 200E or Chronarch 100D7 reels. The don't feel bad at all in terms of smoothness. They look OK, but not high end like those Shimanos. Of course, those Shimano reels are MANY times more expensive than what I paid for the H2O Mettles and I do not expect them to have the same high-end feel. I do expect them to be an exceptional value and have read alot of good things about them.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i've had an h2o mettle now for 4yrs i use it bass fishing as well as flounder fishing i have cleaned it 1x in 4yrs never had any issues


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

They are good on the 29.99 sale, not so good at 70.00.


----------



## InkedAngler (Dec 11, 2011)

The mettles are never $70 anyway. Reg price is $49.99. That being said, whether you got it on sale for $30 or paid $50 they're worth every penny. One heck of a reel for the price. And if u do screw it up you don't have to worry that you got your "$200-$300" reel messed up and have to spend money to get it repaired. Just get a new one. 

Sent from my LT28at using Tapatalk 2


----------

